# buying some gear



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone buy from wall Tools

need some feed back:whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone buy from wall Tools
> 
> need some feed back:whistling2:


Have a few times. No problems:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone buy from wall Tools
> 
> need some feed back:whistling2:


You buying that zook filler off there.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> You buying that zook filler off there.


hey what you talkng bout, like I really want the world to know what I buy....

but cerealy I am looking at some competitive pricing, ya know like a taper looking to add onto the line of tools


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey what you talkng bout, like I really want the world to know what I buy....


So what are you buying:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey what you talkng bout, like I really want the world to know what I buy....
> 
> but cerealy I am looking at some competitive pricing, ya know like a taper looking to add onto the line of tools


It's ok Obama is already tracking everything going on in the world anyways. No secrets anymore lol


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

walltools gives a 10% discount Use code drywalltalk10


----------

